# Violet's Little Girl!!!***New Pics 3/16***



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, Here is Violet's little girl.....I   her!!!



















Sleeping









Better pics soon!!! :stars:  :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

Aww...how precious....she is a real cutie...... congrats :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

Oh my gosh- she is adorable!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

She looks just like her daddy!! Congrats!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

SO cute!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

Thanks everyone!!! :clap: I'm not sure yet, whether I'll be keeping her or not......but she's just soo cute!!!



goathappy said:


> She looks just like her daddy!! Congrats!!


I thought so too!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

Cute. Love her in the little sweater, and the sleeping pic is sooo sweet. Just wanna kiss her little nose.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHES SOOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

Thanks everyone!!! :grouphug: I really like her, but I won't know if I'm keeping her or not until Vicki kids......I am really hoping for a easy delivery...

Anyway, Thanks!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

She's too adorable! love the sweater too


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

OMGosh! She is adorable - especially in her "blanket"!  Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

Congrats! :stars: She is precious, and yes can't say enough about her sweater-cute!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet's Little Girl!!!*

Here are a few more pics!!! :greengrin:

  



























I'm falling in love with her!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aint she sweet........ :greengrin:  :lovey:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my...how PRECIOUS


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

How appropriate some outdoor time in her sweater.  I told my DH about her sweater, he's gonna love the pics, when I show him. She's easy to fall in love with!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:lovey: So precious


----------

